

GIF search engine, exactly what the world needs - zachgersh
http://giphy.com/

======
deletes
This is the missing google gifs search.

I like the idea of not loading all the gifs at once, so you don't have to
watch still frames slowly updating, which is what usually happens on every
other site( tumblr...).

------
ancarda
How does this stack up to Google Image Search (type:gif)?

[https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=type%3Agif](https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=type%3Agif)

------
_Mark
To avoid future confusion, how should I be pronouncing the domain?

Should I say out loud "JIFY", of is it a hard G like "GIFY", just like how you
say "GIF"

~~~
satori99
Ha! Straight from the horses mouth (today even!) ...

"They are wrong. It is a soft 'G', pronounced 'jif'. End of story." - Steve
Wilhite

[http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/cameras/its-pronounced-
ji...](http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/cameras/its-pronounced-jif-says-gif-
inventor-20130523-2k24h.html)

------
WillPiner
Great design and idea. Kudos!

------
joaoyc
very nice design.

------
mehdim
you made my day.

